
Namecheap smells blood, ferociously goes after Go Daddy customers - thatdrew
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/12/26/namecheap-smells-blood-ferociously-goes-after-go-daddy-customers/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Namecheap%20smells%20blood%2C%20ferociously%20goes%20after%20Go%20Daddy%20customers&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
brk
The Next Web is turning into tabloid tech news.

Did they even interview anyone at Namecheap about this?

------
nwlinux
I added a new domain on Namecheap after this fiasco began. If I were
Namecheap, I would definitely go on the offense and try to get as many new
customers as possible. The admin panel is nice and they seem fairly
transparent.

